# Riding Instructor not wearing helmet...grrrr



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just worry about _your_ head and not others :wink:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can tell people all day long that helmets are a smart option but the truth is that unless Im going over jumps I don't wear one. Ever. Including when Im breaking horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm with you. I think it's stupid to get on a 1200 pound animal without something to protect your head. On that same note, I also think it's stupid to get in a vehicle and not wear a seat belt.

Unfortunately though, you well never convince some people that being safe is worth 'looking silly' or your 'head being hot' or whatever lame, lazy excuse they can come up with. Not my head, not my problem.


----------



## Mud (Aug 24, 2010)

I figure its a matter of personal choice. Is it a good idea? Yep, you bet it is. Do I wear one? Nope. Dont wear one on my motor cycle either. My head my choice. That being said. When my nephew gets up on my horse, he wears one or he doesn't get to ride her. Same when I take him out on the back of the wheeler or the sled.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

As a general helmet thread, I wouldn't get into it, but as an instructor, I think there should be a bit of a difference. I require anybody that rides at my farm that is UNDER 18 wear a helmet at all times when mounted. This has more to do with liability than anything else. That said, if any of my students are present, I will ALWAYS wear a helmet. That doesn't mean I always wear one when they aren't around, because I don't. But it falls into the category of responsible trainer and good example. They are learning from me, and if I require a helmet of them, then I should wear one myself. I do not judge anyone else one way of the other. It it up to them what they do, but my facility, my rules.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Is the instructor an adult? Then it is his choice on wether or not to wear a helmet. End of story. _

_I have seen my coach hop on a bratty pony mid lesson without a helmet and school it for 5 minutes and then hand it back to the kid. She is an adult, so I am not about to question her about it._

_It is not your decision to make for someone else._


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

What "stupid excuses" were they making for him?

I know an instructor who never rides with a helmet. She's never gotten any flack about it, and she requires anyone under 18 to wear one.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

My trainer/instructor does not wear a helmet. Why? Because she is an adult and does not need someone else treating her like a child by telling her to put one on her head.

Instead of worrying about everyone else, why not worry about yourself?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Honestly??

Then don't train with the guy.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ mmm, exactly ^^

The OP should venture to a Western Barn - or even venture to a Dressage Barn where I see many wearing baseball caps when they ride. Even Trainers and Coaches.

I think there are bigger things to stress about, than worrying about whether an Adult has a helmet on or not....

I agree with the others - so what? I don't mean for that to sound rude...I just mean, worry about yourself and what you are doing and not doing. Move on 


*pssst Anabel...you need to get on FB*


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont train with the guy. Where I ride, safety is the number one priority. I do Pony Club and they also stress safety. I can't believe how many people ride with helmets........I think it's a death sentence if you ride without a helmet.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear that pony clubs are utterly rabid on the subject of helmets. I'm going to have to guess that's because they don't expect experienced riders and they want to take care of inexperienced riders (and avoid a lawsuit). 

The more experienced you get, the less likely you are to have an accident. People have been riding without helmets for millennia, and most of them did not die from a fall from a horse.

You never clarified what "stupid excuses" were made for his not wearing a helmet.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The helmet just protects 1 part of your body. What about the rest that is exposed? There are more people who are in worse conditions due to coming up and severing their spine, breaking ribs and puncturing internal body parts, breaking limbs.

I know of someone who came off their horse and hit their body, just ever so right, on the ground when they hit, severing her spine, to cause her to be paralized from the chest down.



> I think it's a death sentence if you ride without a helmet.


Why don't you go to all the Western Events and spread the word than. People have been chasing cows, running barrels, wrestling steers, roping calves, riding bucking broncs and doing many other high level activities on their horses - eons before you were born.....who are doing just fine. Centuries of riding horses, without helmets....

Maybe you should spread the word to those who ride in Western Saddles that they are asking for trouble because they aren't wearing a helmet.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> The helmet just protects 1 part of your body. What about the rest that is exposed? There are more people who are in worse conditions due to coming up and severing their spine, breaking ribs and puncturing internal body parts, breaking limbs.
> 
> I know of someone who came off their horse and hit their body, just ever so right, on the ground when they hit, severing her spine, to cause her to be paralized from the chest down.
> 
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Why don't you go to all the Western Events and spread the word than. People have been chasing cows, running barrels, wrestling steers, roping calves, riding bucking broncs and doing many other high level activities on their horses - eons before you were born.....who are doing just fine. Centuries of riding horses, without helmets....
> 
> Maybe you should spread the word to those who ride in Western Saddles that they are asking for trouble because they aren't wearing a helmet.


A-men!


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

No, I agree with you completely. In Dressage, their making moves to require helmets since Courtney King-Dyes accident. Her horse slipped and she wasn't wearing a helmet. She fractured her skull and had a coma. That could have been prevented right? Courtney King-Dye’s Accident Causes Shock and Sorrow, Leads to Drive for Helmets| Just wait until a Western rider has a head injury and that raises helmet awareness

About the injuring the spine, limbs and other parts of the body...that's the risk you get when you ride a horse! At least you can prevent head injuries. I've been stepped on by a horse and whacked my head when I fell off one time. Luckily, I was wearing a safety vest that prevented a punctured lung and broken ribs. My helmet prevented a concussion.

I know people have not been wearing helmets for million of years. Why do you think they are now?


----------



## Shimla101 (Nov 7, 2010)

IMO, riding without a helmet is just the most stupid and *irresponsible *thing a person can do. I suppose it's okay if you have no family who love you and no friends who care about you and you don't ride where there are any kids about. But aside from that scenario, it's a no go.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think a lot of people would look at this issue if they knew someone well who was critically injured or killed while riding.

i personally would be long dead if not for my helmet....as it was i was severely injured and very blessed that i do not have permanent brain damage. my helmet broke in half and my doctor told me i would certainly have died with out it.

i absolutely hate it when people say they can do what ever they want because its their life etc... think of the suffereing of your family and friends if you die or become a vegetable because you didnt want to wear your helmet. 

yes horse riding is dangerous and you can get injured in other ways, but i think that its worth it even if one death is prevented.


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

BarnBratt said:


> Just wait until a Western rider has a head injury and that raises helmet awareness


Western Riders have been having head injurys for a long time now. It's not like western rides have never fallen of and hurt themselves. Heck, some western classes involve you throwing yourself off the horse! I don't think western riders are going to change their ways anytime soon.

I never wear a helmit inless I'm showing in the English, and then it's usually just a hunt cap. But I am super strict about the lesson kids around the barn wearing one whenever they ride.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wasnt there just like a zillion-page long thread about helmets a week or two ago?
Wear a helmet if you want to. Don't if you don't. Make minors wear helmets if you have a barn.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

You people need to learn to mind your own **** business. 

If someone doesn't want to wear a helmet, so be it. No need for calling people irresponsible and selfish if you've never even met them.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SparksFly said:


> You people need to learn to mind your own **** business.
> 
> If someone doesn't want to wear a helmet, so be it. No need for calling people irresponsible and selfish if you've never even met them.


 

Language


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh gosh. If you don't want to die, don't live.
Have you ever had a family member die? Yeah, its sad, you mourn their death, and you keep moving in life. What makes you think that if YOU die that your family and friends will be in a permanent depression? Are you that full of yourself?


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Wasnt there just like a zillion-page long thread about helmets a week or two ago?
> Wear a helmet if you want to. Don't if you don't. Make minors wear helmets if you have a barn.


Yes, I know. I didn't realize the diversity of people who do and do not wear helmets.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think an instructor should always wear a helmet in front of his pupils.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My BO doesn't wear a helmet, nor does he require his boarders or students to, no matter how young. Is THAT a bad a idea? Yes. But only because that's like a lawsuit waiting to happen. Most barns, it is common practice to require minors to wear helmets. But at the same time, I think it's each person's individual choice. I never wear a helmet. And I'm not dead yet. I've been riding for 12 years and I've only ever fallen off once. Ever. And I was bucked off and nearly had my face murdered by a massive shod hoof. Did I learn my lesson? No.

And the bit about, If you knew someone who was injured or killed because they weren't wearing a helmet, then you'd wear one yourself - I know many people who have been seriously injured because of it. I also know many people who were injured and killed in car accidents. That doesn't stop me from driving my truck. :/


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

The TWHBEA requires that my instructor wear a helmet while applying for her certification. She doesn't usually, but she does when she's riding in front of lesson kids.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My 4-H instructors stress the importance of helmets to kids all day long! But do they wear helmets? Nope. My BO never wears a helmet. My mom doesn't wear a helmet. My trainer doesn't wear a helmet. Where I ride, if you are under 18, a helmet is REQUIRED. They, however, are over 18 so it's their decision. I always ride with a helmet, but I never used to. I discovered that it's much safer to wear one, so I do, no matter where I am.

Another trainer that I have gone to only requires students to wear helmets while jumping. During the flat part of the lesson, most are in baseball caps or nothing at all. Then all helmets go on for jumping. It's their decision, not mine. They have to live with what happens to them if they fall off and suffer brain damage, not me. If they die, yes, I'll be sad, I'll mourn. For awhile I'll probably be unsure if I can get over it. Then I'll move on because LIFE GOES ON.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, give it up - seriously. If you want to wear a helmet, please by all means do. i respect you for that decision. If one doesn't want to wear a helmet when they ride, so blippity bloopin' what! I respect them for their decision. IT IS WHAT IT IS  It is none of your business. 

Worry about yourself, and not what others are doing around you. 

It is, what it is - and no matter how much you gripe about it on a forum, will change how things are done. There will always be THOUSANDS of people who ride, without a helmet - so what?

Please - like I said earlier on, go preach to the MILLIONS of Western Riders, and 4Hers who ride with no helmets. 

What can you do about it? 

*whispers* absolutely nothing


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

My trainer rides my totally *crazy* horse (he's green) without his helmet. And you know, as much as I hate that, it's his choice. I like him a lot, he's a very good friend of mine, I admire all the things he can do with horses. He taught me how to understand my horse the way he is rather than try to make him something he's not. But I won't be running behind him with a helmet in my hands begging him to take it. I think he's old enough to think about the consequences and whether it's worth it or not. Once he's gonna get his *** flying in the air, maybe then he'll realise he better wear it, or maybe he won't. I wear a helmet at all times when riding and working with a horse (lunging and other ground work often included) and that's seriously all that matters. Let the silly people be silly and take care of your own health. Let's just hope they will realise they should take care of themselves too before something really serious happens.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> My BO doesn't wear a helmet, nor does he require his boarders or students to, no matter how young. Is THAT a bad a idea? Yes. But only because that's like a lawsuit waiting to happen. Most barns, it is common practice to require minors to wear helmets. But at the same time, I think it's each person's individual choice. I never wear a helmet. And I'm not dead yet. I've been riding for 12 years and I've only ever fallen off once. Ever. And I was bucked off and nearly had my face murdered by a massive shod hoof. Did I learn my lesson? No.
> 
> And the bit about, If you knew someone who was injured or killed because they weren't wearing a helmet, then you'd wear one yourself - I know many people who have been seriously injured because of it. I also know many people who were injured and killed in car accidents. That doesn't stop me from driving my truck. :/


_Most people have waivers in place to prevent lawsuits from being placed against them if they are a barn owner, because horses can be unpredictable. My BO makes everyone sign one and it says:_

_____________________________ (print parent’s name) being of lawful age or as parent or legal guardian of _____________________________ (print rider’s name) being of lawful age and under no liability or other infirmity, for myself, my heirs, administrators, executors, successors and assigns, hereby full and forever release and discharge, ------ and her instructors, employees, counselors and assistants, from any and all actions, causes of action, claims and demands of any kind or nature, howsoever arising on account of any and all personal injuries, losses and damages sustained by me, my children or other persons for whom I am a legal guardian, as a result of my participation of the participation of the said children or other persons for whom I am a legal guardian in any or all riding activities including but not limiting the generality of the foregoing: riding lessons, camps, competitions, horse shows, cross-country riding and pleasure riding at RIDGELAWN EQUESTRIAN CENTER owned and operated by ------and ------.

And I hereby waive any rights, claims, causes of action, now or in the future that I, my children, or such persons for whom I am legal guardian, may have as against the above owner, ------ and ------, of the real property known as RIDGELAWN EQUESTRIAN CENTER and the owners of any adjacent real property which may be used in conjunction with the above named activities which I, my children or such persons for whom I am legal guardian as participants or otherwise for personal or other losses sustained by me, my children or such persons aforesaid.

This release and waiver shall apply to any injuries or property losses included while on the property, in the buildings, preparing horses for riding.

This release and waiver shall remain in full force an effect until rescinded by me in writing and delivered in person to -----.

_I took this directly from my barns website._

_My cousin was killed in a car accident. A grade school friend was killed in a car accident. I still drive....._

_Can we please not have another bajillion reply thread about the rights and wrongs of wearing a helmet?_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great post Velvet!

REP POINT +1 for Velvet


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What's next? Mandatory protection vests and neck braces??

Riding is a dangerous sport, horses are dangerous animals. If you don't like it, go jump out of a plane - way safer.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

I said that earlier. But, why not protect your head if you can?

Anyways, this wasn't a debate thread. So lets keep it friendly, lol. We all have our opinions and I understand that.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why not protect your spine, ribs and neck while you can? There are vests out there for you to use....but yet you're not.

LOL Anabel! REP POINT +1!


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Me? I wear vests.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I just don't understand why some people don't stick to riding bikes. :rofl:
A horse has a mind of its own, bikes don't


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh and don't forget about your safety equipment


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

How dare you ride a bike without your safety equipment on!!!! *shakes finger*



> Me? I wear vests.


yeah...if you are going to preach about helmet wearing, then you should be wearing a certified and approved vest as well when you ride. You can break a rib just as easily, you can puncture your lungs just as easily, break limbs, break your neck, destroy your spine........

The Statistics are higher of riders injuring their body parts, more-so than riders injuring their heads.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

This is pointless.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, yes it is 

*DOH!* I read your post wrong...you said that you do wear vests. I read it as "me, wear a vest?" sorry.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_This was already over discussed in the previous thread....._

_Is there really more you can say about it? _

_Wear one, or dont. Be happy with the choice that other people make as THEY are more then likely aware of how unpredictable and dangerous the sport THEY have chosen is._


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Alrighty, end of thread. I think we all have a version on an agreement on this topic, lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, the thread run its course. I'm closing it.


----------

